# 11 week early gender scan...how accurate compared to 20 week.



## rubysoho120

I had my nuchal scan at 11 weeks 4 days. She said there is no genitalia but guessed it might be a girl but it's too early to know. I'm super depressed. My 19 week scan seems so far away. I have a girl and really want a boy. Has anyone been told it would be one sex but changed at the 20 week ultrasound? Should I give up hope?


----------



## Mrnmrsm

Their parts arnt fully formed till 14/15 weeks so i wouldnt relay on that. I got told at 12+4 it looked like a boy it is a boy but boys are easier to spot than girls


----------



## PandaMao

I'm surprised they would even make a guess that early. I have no experience in this, but hopefully it turns out to be a boy for you.


----------



## rubysoho120

That is what I was thinking. She said it is def a guess and to wait till 20 weeks. I just wish she almost didn't tell me. I feel doomed. :(

Now that I've obsessively look at the ultrasound pictures I think she based her guess off the nub theory. Is that accurate?


----------



## _jellybean_

Nub theory is accurate but more so at 12 weeks...do u have a pic??


----------



## sun

I'm also surprised they would guess at that point. Though the few people I know who have been told the sex at their 12w scan, it was because the sonographer specifically saw something. Guessing a girl at 11w would be pretty tough though so I'm guessing she just took a guess. Why are you doomed if it's a girl though? :( Even if she's guessing there's still a 50/50 chance it is.


----------



## capegirl7

The ultrasound tech guessed girl based on nub at 11w6d and it was confirmed girl at 18 weeks. She said she has never been wrong. But I wouldn't say it's 100%


----------



## rubysoho120

I just want a boy so bad. So it probably is a girl. :(


----------



## rubysoho120

[URL=https://s1157.photobucket.com/user/cupcakecutie81/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20131022_142457.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1157.photobucket.com/albums/p589/cupcakecutie81/Mobile%20Uploads/20131022_142457.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## kate1984

Yeah to be fair that looks very much like a girl to me. The baby looked healthy though? Very cute baby x


----------



## rubysoho120

Yes the baby is perfect. They did find an ovarian cyst though. And said that is the only reason the pregnancy is viable. I see my dr thursday to ask wtf that means.


----------



## ~Brandy~

I asked the tech to guess what mine were at 11 weeks and she said they were both girls. But I asked her for fun. We did a blood test that same day and she was right they are both girls! 

What a cute ultrasound pic you have congratulations!


----------



## dreamer_x

Personally, I wouldn't lay too much on her guess. 11 weeks is very early to be guessing at the gender. I think it's risky finding out at 16 weeks let alone any earlier! People on here were finding out at 13 weeks, paying for private scans and I thought that was quite silly really, paying for it so early when it could be wrong! It's completely personal though, but I'd definitely advise against going out and buying anything pink or blue until 20 weeks! 
Congrats though, cute picture :) at least the baby's healthy if it does turn out to be a girl :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

Well I dont find it silly if someone would like a private scan :) I was lucky enough that I get scans atleast every other week paid for by my insurance..


----------



## dreamer_x

No, I mean a gender scan so early - it could so easily be wrong! I'd love to be able to afford private scans and get to see my baby more so I understand that, but I wouldn't have paid for a gender scan so early on because it could have well been wrong!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Could be right, could be wrong. But either way as long as bubs is healthy thats whats important...i know it can be nirmal for gender dissapoibtment but think about how ur little girls can grow up together! Plus u can always try for more ;)


----------



## wouldluvabub

I was so worried about the disappointment I might feel if this baby turned out to be a boy. I decided to read a little bit about gender disappointment and focus my energy more on choosing some boys names etc. I've actually made myself feel a lot better about it now! I know that if I do feel disappointed it will be because I'm mourning the baby I created in my head and not the baby I'm carrying. I don't really like being pregnant and have decided that I don't really want another baby so I'd just love this to be a baby girl! It doesn't matter either way though! We get what we get and that's just the way it is! You will come round.. Just try to start imagining things with a baby girl just to give yourself sometime to get used to the idea. I really feel like it's helped me a lot!


----------



## Cryssie

I got told at 12.6 weeks that it was a girl. Confirmed it at 15.6, 18.1 & 21.6 weeks tho.


----------



## CountryS2011

Parts aren't even fully formed yet...gotta wait it out!


----------



## MelliPaige

I felt the same way, about him definitely being a girl because I wanted a son so bad. He's a little boy though! 
11 weeks is pretty early, just try not to think about it too much (I know that's hard to do, especially when youve already been told girl, every thing with him pointed to a girl). 20 weeks may seem far away now but it really does fly by! Good luck I hope you get your little guy!


Bnb has a gender disappointment forum I used before I found out what he was, it really helped!


----------



## Reno

https://s1150.photobucket.com/albums/o617/rebekahhunter141/?action=view&current=20130918_123210_zps3ef5f9cf.jpg

my 11 week nub looked exactly thesame as your scan, convinced it was s girl but 14 week scan confirmed boy! (not sure if pic is showing, but check my previous posts in the gender guesses forum!


----------



## Lucy3

It's a really good nub shot. Mind you it looks a lot like my 11w6d scan but it's a :blue:! I'd have in your mind its a girl then be nicely surprised if it's a little boy :flower:


----------



## rubysoho120

Thanks ladies. I kind of wish they lady never said anything. So I'd be a little anxious and not crazy lok. I don't think we will be having any more babies...I don't like being pregnant, don't think we're fincially set for that big of a family...and I'm getting kind of old for babies. :(


----------



## sfish

11weeks is early to be telling u why not have a gender scan done im having one on sat ill be 17 weeks and 2 days we have 3 boys so a lil girl would be lovely but I have a feeling im havin a lil boy but im happy either way its all a guessing game till sex is properly confired xx


----------



## truthbtold

My boys were guessed right based on the nub theory at 11 weeks and a few days


----------



## sfish

Thought id update dr said im having a girl showed us the 3 u lines xx


----------



## rubysoho120

sfish said:


> Thought id update dr said im having a girl showed us the 3 u lines xx

Aw yay happy you got your girl


----------



## gege861

I wouldn't go by that guess. The penis doesn't elongate till 12 weeks.


----------

